# How to fix a warped cutting board



## Gjackson98 (Feb 28, 2020)

Same as title, my current board is warped a bit. I was wondering if there is any good/ stander way to fix it.
Please share!


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2020)

Wood, rubber or other?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 28, 2020)

daveb said:


> Wood, rubber or other?



Maple wood


----------



## crockerculinary (Feb 29, 2020)

Often they get warped because one side gets more moisture, primarily from washing one side over and over and expanding/contracting unevenly. It’s good practice to make sure if one side gets wet, get the other side wet too. You can try overcorrecting by wetting the other side with some water and seeing if it fixes itself.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 29, 2020)

crockerculinary said:


> Often they get warped because one side gets more moisture, primarily from washing one side over and over and expanding/contracting unevenly. It’s good practice to make sure if one side gets wet, get the other side wet too. You can try overcorrecting by wetting the other side with some water and seeing if it fixes itself.



Thank you! I will try to take the board out in the sun to dry then soak the other side.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Store board standing up against a wall, wet side out will help too


----------



## Michi (Feb 29, 2020)

@Gjackson98 They talk about fixing warped boards at 7:29.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 29, 2020)

Michi said:


> @Gjackson98 They talk about fixing warped boards at 7:29.




Thank you! I will probably try this first, looks easier, don’t know how long will it take before I see result tho


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Install rubber feet and adjust for warpage (assuming minor) with shims


----------



## McMan (Feb 29, 2020)

Use this as an excuse to get a Boardsmith?


----------



## Up_dog128 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> Thank you! I will try to take the board out in the sun to dry then soak the other side.



Putting the board in the sun will likely make it worse. The faster that wood dries the more likely it will be to warp. Is it end grain or edge grain? Single slab or multiple pieces good together?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 29, 2020)

If you try the wet rag on the small side, maybe try putting the big side on a bed of rice?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 29, 2020)

I had this happen with some <1” wood boards. Was able to resolve by reversing what I did on one side to the other side with moisture


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 29, 2020)

Up_dog128 said:


> Putting the board in the sun will likely make it worse. The faster that wood dries the more likely it will be to warp. Is it end grain or edge grain? Single slab or multiple pieces good together?



its end grain


----------



## Up_dog128 (Feb 29, 2020)

If the warp is pretty bad and the moisture trick doesn't work, you could prolly take it to a cabinet shop or other woodworker and have them run it thru a drum sander a few times.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 29, 2020)

Up_dog128 said:


> If the warp is pretty bad and the moisture trick doesn't work, you could prolly take it to a cabinet shop or other woodworker and have them run it thru a drum sander a few times.



I am thinking about sanding it myself, but since I don’t have drum sander I didn’t want to push it too far


----------

